# Jackson Hole?



## crimson1 (Oct 6, 2007)

Anything yet?


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

No specifics but I do know that the Open did a land double and a blind and will move to water in the morning (Sat). Biggg marks! Qual did land marks and land blind and started a water blind but scrapped it and will start over in the morning. Am starts at 8 tomorrow, derby after the qual finishes. Weather is cool (upper 20's in tomorrow am and up to 60ish in the afternoon) partly cloudy. Today was similar with a few sprinkles) Sorry that I don't have any call back numbers.


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

Any Updates ?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

The Open should be finished and the Q also. Anyone have an up date?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

The Open is over. The Qual is over. The Am is almost over, and the Derby is in the third series. I don't have any results, however. Does anyone?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open:
1. Runnins Molly B o Brian Clasby & Mickey Rawlins h Mickey Rawlins
2. FC AFC Yellowstone's Dust Devil, o/h Glenda Brown
3. Jeez Ms Murphy, o Constance Bourque, h Brooke Van De Brake
4. Hidden Bay Primo Pix, o Chris Willett, h Don Remien
RJ. Elk Run Sundance, o David Kiehn, h Don Remien
Don't know the Jams

Amateur:
1. High Tech CPU, o/h Janet Olson
2. Ida Red In The Zone, o/h Glenda Brown
3. Fishtrap Isabella, o/h Ray Bly
4. AFC FTCH AFTCH Jazztime Last Chance v Pekisko, o Larry & Anna Calvert, h Larry
RJ. Catalina's Trunarc, o/h Carma Futhey
J. Adirondac Code Red, o Stephen & Sally Low, h Steve

Qual:
1. Horn Creek's Lucky Charm, o Cynthia & Richard Bailey, h Brooke Van De Brake
2. Moonstone's Libby's Legacy, o Sarita & Bill McKnight, h Bill
3. LKY's Controled Burn, o/h Brad Clow
Sorry, I didn't get 4th and Jams

Derby: Still in Progress

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks Steve for posting the results. Congratulation to all.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

A BIG Congrats to Mickey and Brian . Also Janet (Dogcommand) and Gyro. And of course Glenda, with Twist and Trev.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Woohooos to Glenda and Steve!!!!!!!

M


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Carma and Steve for their fine work in the Am.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks for the congrats Russ, but it was my yellow dog Chip, not Gyro. G. is still on the injured reserve list and will be until at least July, then we'll see how he is.

Janet


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Chip and Janet, then


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

The fourth series of the Amateur was a tough one. Only eight dogs got tor run it, and all eight handled. It was a triple with two long converging birds with long swims and lots of obstacles, and a flyer shot off a mound on land closer in. The middle thrower retired, and that is the one that got all the dogs. Janet and Chip had one whistle and a nice clean cast right to the bird. Five others got that bird with varying amounts of handles, and two picked up. Beyond the winner, the judges must have had a hard time deciding who had the best handles. I have never seen another series of marks where all the dogs were handled.

Altogether the amateur was a very challenging stake, but the judging was very competant and completely fair.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Derby:

1. Blind Lake's Honky Tonk Gusto, o Jim Scarborough, h Cyndi Gunzer
2. Chopper's RX To Win, o Joanne & Robert Crabb, h Robert
3. Topbrass Lightnin Strikes Gold, o Bob & Meg Beck, h Cyndi Gunzer
4. Green River's Mountain Man, o Charles Wheeler, h Cyndi Gunzer
RJ, Doogie Bowzer MD, o/h Anthony Snow
J. Wagntl's Wild Town Tillie, o Linda Johnson, h Don Remien
J. Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove, o Cheryl Talley & John Robinson, h John
J. Things That Are Red for 500, o Cheryl Talley & John Robinson, h John

Congratulations to all!!!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations twice to Glenda! And Janet - a first! and Carma and Steve. Way to go, everyone!


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Congrats to all!! But especially, 3 more Derby points up the list for Bob Crabb's Windy and a good going to Mickey with Molly's Open WIN. HPW


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to go Goldens!!

Congratulations Glenda & Trev, Steve & Cody, Meg & Piper, Cheryl & John with Gus and Alex!

CONGRATULATIONS JANET I guess you'll have to change that avatar!!!

Way to go Glenda & Twist!!

Congratulations to all!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations to All!! 

Great details of the AM, Steve..  

Judy


----------



## splashdash (Aug 1, 2007)

Congratulations to Jim on Gus's derby win ! I know you're missing him but it looks like
he's in good hands in Montana. This should put him on the derby list right?


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Thanks Splash. Yes, this does put Gus on the Derby list with 11 points. He has seven more months in the Derby before he ages out, so I'm hoping for a few more. I'm sure grateful to Karl and Cyndi Gunzer and Rob Erhardt for taking my pup and doing an outstanding job with him. I guess the Montana mountain air is good for him after a life on the Texas Gulf Coast.

Jim


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Cyndi sure had a heck of a day in the derby, didn't she? Congralations on a great day!


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

stevelow said:


> Derby:
> 
> 1. Blind Lake's Honky Tonk Gusto, o Jim Scarborough, h Cyndi Gunzer


Congrats to Jim and Gus! Wow, what a year this lil pup is having!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

dr_dog_guy said:


> Cyndi sure had a heck of a day in the derby, didn't she? Congralations on a great day!


Congrats to you Chuck on the 4th with Bridger!! 



M


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Miriam Wade said:


> Congrats to you Chuck on the 4th with Bridger!!
> 
> 
> 
> M


Yes !!!  

Judy


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thanks! His first placement! Cloud nine or what?


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Imagine that, on Mothers Day, my 14 month old BLM's mommy wins the Open.
Congratulations Mickey & Brian on Molly's latest win.
Keep her away from those pit bulls!!!


----------

